# Sticky  Sewing/Quilting Links to tutorials & gift ideas



## Karen

Post your links to gift ideas and tutorials to this thread.


----------



## AngieM2

This is a retangular version
http://craftingagreenworld.com/2008/11/12/handmade-holidays-fabric-gift-bags/

this one has curved edges and can be folded up.
http://u-handbag.typepad.com/uhandblog/2007/04/one_of_the_medi.html


----------



## AngieM2

http://terryatkinson.typepad.com/atkinsondesigns/how_to/


----------



## claytonpiano

Forum for making hair bows of all kinds http://www.hipgirlclips.com/forums/index.php

Lazy Days skirt for a little girl http://www.oliverands.com/patterns/Oliver+SLazyDaysSkirt.pdf

My favorite purse patterns Some Free patterns http://www.thecreativethimble.com/

More free purse patterns
http://www.henriettashandbags.com/Craft_Ideas.html

Directory of free patterns
http://www.freeneedle.com/

Free apron Patterns
http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/


----------



## Sew-Classic

http://www.diamondthreadworks.com/microwave_heating_bags.htm

This make the BEST hot/cold packs I've ever used. Easy to make!!! - and I love the reaerch that went into the choice of filler material. 

There are even instruction tags that you can print out from your computer.


----------



## Shepherd

Travel sewing kits. I used 3 pieces of plastic canvas for the insides so it'd hold its form, padding, and a durable canvas or bluejean material. I purchased a real cheap little sewing kit at Walmart that includes threads, scissors, threader, needles, measuring tape; sewed a strip of elastic to hold the threads in place, sewed strips of material to attach safety pins of various sizes to, and strips plus a little pocket for the tip of the scissors. 

It folds in thirds and I sewed a tie to keep it closed.











*****
Quilted coaster sets. I think they are pretty self explanatory.











*****

Lace wicker basket. This is easy to make with a glue gun and some pretty lace, flowers and ribbons. 










*****

Fold up cloth baskets. I first saw something like this in a gift shop and thought how nice this would be to hold hot bread/buns for a meal, but I really liked the fact that it stores flat. I used plastic canvas again for the bottom and the 4 sides.










*****

Book markers. I use an elastic type thread - just because it's what I have on hand. I superglue the knots after tying them. I think they're neat because you can hold the beads (like those worry stones) while reading if you like, and have a lovely book marker for when you need to put the book down for awhile. 











*****

Scented Hot Pad. I used 3 chambers which I filled with apple/cinnamon scented potporri to place hot pots onto. It protects the table and countertop surfaces. 










The apron was just another gift going to the same recipient and therefore in the same picture.


----------



## Shepherd

Quilted placemats.











*****

I've been making Christmas tree ornaments for family members for several years. Here's some Victorian ornaments I made from instructions in the book to the left of the picture.










and these can either be made from paper doillies or crocheted doillies, stringed beads, ribbons and flowers.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni

Shepherd, I'm very impressed with all of your work. I'll look for such patterns and leaflets now, they should be at bargain prices if there's any left. I also have leftover and used ribbons and cording, which would be great for the ornaments. Oh, and I've always just filled the hot pads with whole cloves, they give off a wonderful scent.


----------



## sewing nana

This was on the rice bag post. I think it is so cute..... It will be on my list this year....http://www.diamondthreadworks.com/microwave_heating_bags.htm


----------



## bopeep

AngieM2 said:


> http://terryatkinson.typepad.com/atkinsondesigns/how_to/


I knew I had seen this tutorial somewhere, I thought maybe one of my blogging friends, looked there, not to be found, came here and there it was, what made me even think I would fine it anywhere but here :shrug: :shrug:. 
I want to make some for the Grands.

Thanks CJ and Angie, :bow: :bow: you guys are the BEST.
bopeep


----------



## Shepherd

Thanks Lynn. I will post more pics of other things as time goes by. Thanks for the whole cloves tip on the hot pads. I'll bet that really smells nice.

Nana - thanks for that link - I love the Heartwarmers! I might just have to make some of those for gifts this year they're so cute.


----------



## sewing nana

I just received a note from a freind. She received one with cherry pits. Told me it has held up well. Another idea.


----------



## CJ

.pdf file from Joann's.


----------



## CJ

Scrappy stars quilt tutorial


----------



## CJ

Check out the potholders in the sidebar!

Lots of projects.


----------



## lovinthislife

i make aprons, but i've only done the bib type. I want the kind grandma walton wore and can't find it anywhere. I've looked at that tipnut site and not there either. I did find something similar called an edwardian apron. maybe just shorter.


----------



## Charleen

http://needyl.com/operation-domestication/t-shirt-tote-bag-tutorial

I found this easy tote bag tutorial and thought I'd share. Most of my t-shirts become rags but I might be able to save a couple just for this project or find some "perfect" shirts during the summer at yard sales. This tote bag would be easy to wash, easy to fold up and store in the glove box of my car. I think these would be great gifts!


----------



## Horsinaround

Really cute ideas here!


----------



## Taylor R.

I have lots of tutorials on my craft blog. I need to update badly, though!

www.flakymomcrafts.blogspot.com


----------

